# male or herm



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 13, 2021)

at first i thought this was a male but no balls anyone im stumped


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2021)

looks like a female to me...


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 13, 2021)

it sure is alot diferent then any of the others


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2021)

female to me too......

what is the strandivars name?

is it from seed or clone?


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 13, 2021)

i have no idea of the strain seeds were from a girl i know


----------

